# speaker crackle/static when going over bumps



## mk4-jax (May 28, 2003)

Hi all, my 3-door '01 MK4 (Monsoon) has factory speakers; I replaced the head unit last year.

Recently, often when I'm on a rough brick street or going over bumps, the passenger rear speaker produces some sort of a crackle/static/etc. Otherwise the audio seems OK. 

One time it kept doing it even when I was stopped, so I was able to do a bit more testing and verified that the static/crackle sound happens even when the head unit is switched off.

I'm guessing I've got a bad connection somewhere... where would you check first? Unfortunately neither the rear panel nor the head unit are "easy" to check (head unit took a while to get back in) so I'd like to make sure I'm spending my time in the most likely place.

Thanks


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

mk4-jax said:


> Hi all, my 3-door '01 MK4 (Monsoon) has factory speakers; I replaced the head unit last year.
> 
> Recently, often when I'm on a rough brick street or going over bumps, the passenger rear speaker produces some sort of a crackle/static/etc. Otherwise the audio seems OK.
> 
> ...


It's either a loose connection or the radio is going bad.

Check the connections behind the radio to ensure the harness used to connect to the aftermarket radio is secure and seated properly. Also ensure that the wires connecting the aftermarket harness to the radio are secured properly (no wire nuts, no twist and tape unless it's soldered, etc.)

If that's fine. Check the connections at the amp (I doubt this is the problem as its more common for the first issue or the next, but check it anyway).

Without going through a lot more work I'd say get a speaker and wire it up to the door tht's the issue (leave off the door card and leave enough wiring - not the best way, but in this situation unless u want to replace your speakers right away - drive and see if it crackles).

I will say that #1 is the common, but #3 is the most common. You probably have a bad speaker.


----------

